

RPL/2 Programming Language - Forth with a hint of Lisp of HP fame - fosap
http://www.rpl2.net/index.php

======
fosap
Of HP fame is a bit missleading. HP calculators are programmed with the RPL
Programming language,[1] that was both a high level user language and a low
level system language for the 4-bit Saturn processor.

This is a free and portable reimplementation, with a few extensions (and some
incompatibilities).

There also is a unrelated iPhone RPL reimplementation [2].

IMO the most comfortable way to program a calculator, i personally use a
HP-28c with 680 KHz 4 bit cpu. I think it's crazy how much you can do with so
little power.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPL_(programming_language)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPL_\(programming_language\))

[2] [http://naivedesign.com/ND0/ND0.html](http://naivedesign.com/ND0/ND0.html)

